# Making metal cover for telescoping outer covers



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I thought that I would share my method for making the metal cover for my telescoping covers. Comments welcome.


I cut the aluminum on the table saw using a cross cut sled. Cover the blade with a short length of board to protect from flying metal fragments.








These are the jigs for bending the metal. This idea came from a member of this forum, but I have forgotten his name.








The jig is secured in a bench vise.








Metal tends to spring back some after bending so bend a little past 90 degrees








insert sheet into groove and fold over








one bending jig is full lenth of sheet, the second is shorter to allow for first bend.








The finished product


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Looks like a nice inexpensive way to make tops. 
Question: 
Why make such an "overbend" cut in the jig if a 90 degree angle is desired?
My thinking is that a slight over bend cut would work well.
The ones you have appear to be around 45 degrees.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not sure what angle I made on the bending jig. It does look close to 45 degrees. It works for me. Look at the last picture and you can see the results.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

How does the folding work? I have a roll of galvanized sheet tin and the first bend worked well on both sides but the ends made it look a 2 yr old wrapping a Christmas present. Is that why there is two jigs? One for each length? Do you put another piece of wood to fold it or hit it with that BA hammer on the sheet goods of pick 5? Good post, I asked about this twice already and this is the best explanation I have seen. I went cheap and got the heavy galvanized rather than the aluminum.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I use aluminum flashing and it bends well. I can just fold it with the palm of my hand. I use two bending jigs. The first is the full length of the sheet. The other is shorter than the sheet by the dimension of the bend on each side. My bends are about 1", so my second jig is 2" shorter than the sheet.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Wow, awesome job, Ralph!


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

bend your short--[ends] first and the second bend jig is 1/2 shorter than long side


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Or if you are lazy, Dadant sells just the pre-bent Galv. piece, but you must use their dimensions.

Crazy Roland


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Ralittlefield, good post, and really nice shop setup. Where did you find your aluminum flashing. Ive looked around town and most everyone has just galvanized. I figured i would just have to break down and buy it online when it finally comes to that. And i also want to at least put it out there, could a person use 7/16 osb for their top instead of exterior plywood? Especially with the metal cover? I built a topbar hive (why i dont know) and used osb with a couple of coats of solarflex roofcoat white paint. No metal. I will be interested in how long this will hold up in he texas heat. And from what ive read. osb quality nowadays is really good and stable.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I like the idea for the jig, sure beats my pliers and hammer setup. I use aluminum coil stock, I pick up ends and pieces off jobsites, leftovers from the siding guys. You can cut it with regular utility knife, no saw needed.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

whiskeytripping...If you want an OSB type of top, that will hold up without metal cover, use ADVANTEC. I use it for tops for nuc and regular hives for feeding with gallon and 1/3 gallon jars through the top.

Roland You can also just have a friend in the carpentry business bend them for you, using a brake. Amazing what a jar of honey will get you.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

FYI, I buy the aluminum coil stock (white) all the time for projects that require them. 2' x 50' runs around $70.00. 

I like the barter system Cleo works wonders sometimes.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr.Beeman......Others.... They also make that coil stock in a textured finish, multi colors available, for about $110.00 for a 2' X 50' roll. For those who have multicolor boxes, these colored tops are a nice finishing touch. If you make your top 22" long, the 24" width will make 25 tops from a 50 foot roll, ($4.40 a top for the metal.) Or as Mr.Beeman says, the white (plain) would be $2.80 per top.

I also get a lot of 1 X 12 pine, cutoffs, from roofers and builders, for a jar or two of honey.

cchoganjr


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I also get a lot of 1 X 12 pine, cutoffs, from roofers and builders, for a jar or two of honey.


I'm having a hard time figuring out how a roofer or builder has 1X12 pine cutoffs. Any help? 1X12's are rarely used around here. Everything is sheet goods.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Barry... For years the overwhelming majority of roof sheeting, concrete forms, bird board, window and door trim, and other usage was 1 X 12 pine. Some roofers are going to a plywood type of wood, but, most still use 1 X 12 for sheeting. 

1 X 12 is used almost exclusively on outbuildings, sheds, barns, garages, etc. Still lots of 1 X 12 available.

cchoganjr


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Im sure when i start getting jars of honey it helps with the whole bartering process quite a bit. So pretty much you still recommend the 3/4" plywood for the top. And a PT plywood for the bottom board? And basically for the top you can get the cheapest 3/4" plywood you can buy probably? Or does everybody get the sanded on one side (sanded side facing the bees) plywood which is a little more expensive


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I've used anything from 3/8 ply to 7/16 osb. Bees don't care much. Primarily the ply is used to add support to the aluminum covering.
3/4 will give you a real heavy cover... may help with a srong wind to keep the cover on.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> 3/4 will give you a real heavy cover... may help with a srong wind to keep the cover on.


I agree. The extra weight is an advantage.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

whiskeytripping said:


> Ralittlefield, good post, and really nice shop setup. Where did you find your aluminum flashing.


Thanks, I hope it was helpful to someone!

I got my flashing at a surplus/damaged goods outlet. They had 2 50' rolls and 2 10', the prices were pretty well discounted so I bought all of it. Next time I need some, I will probably have to pay the long price at a lumber yard.


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

I always use 3/4 plywood. I like the extra weight with 3/4 plywood.
I use all kinds of used plywood as long it is the right size and not totally 
rotten, a little bit grey is OK. I making a few tops with some furniture graded
plywood that a friend gave me. This makes nice looking tops. Actually you only 
see the plywood if you take the top cover off.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Cleo - time is short, easier for me to order a skid of a hundred from Arlyn at Dadant, it's done, and I can move on to other projects.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Roland... I was just kidding after reading your post about ..... " if you are lazy you could order from Dadant." My comment was meant to be in that same vein,... get someone else to do it for you. Bribe them with a little with honey if you have to.

cchoganjr


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> 2' x 50' runs around $70.00.


I made a score on craigs list a while back @ 35 bux a roll (no color choice) but all light colors. :applause:


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey Cleo, where did you find that advancec? I found some 3/4 tongue and groove what i call OSB at home depot in the building materials. It said OSB on the home depot tag, but is this advantec? Ive really only seen OSB in 7/16" until i ran into that 3/4" tounge and groove


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

whiskeytripping said:


> .... but is this advantec?


Advantech is a brand name, and its different than normal OSB. Apparently Advantech is manufactured with more resin compared to standard OSB. There is a dealer locator here:
http://www.advantechperforms.com/getting-started/product-locator.aspx?results=1

There are several dealers in the Corsicana TX area:

*Cassity Jones* *- 27 miles*
15500 W Hwy 287 ByPass, Waxahachie, TX 







*Map It*







*Get Rebate*
*Cassity Jones* *- 27 miles*
2048 S. 3rd St., Mabank, TX 







*Map It*







*Get Rebate*
*Cassity Jones* *- 27 miles*
2048 S. Third St., Mabank, TX 







*Map It*







*Get Rebate*
*Groom & Sons* *- 27 miles*
1310 South Third Street, Mabank, TX 







*Map It*







*Get Rebate*
*Woodson Lumber* *- 29 miles*
1127 East Milam, Mexia, TX 







*Map It*







*Get Rebate*


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Rader.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Any dealers in the SE Wyoming area?


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Call ahead first. I had several dealers here in the area and stopped in on the way home from work. I was pretty much told that the have it in a warehouse in Washington and can get me a ‘load’ in a few days. I only wanted to try a piece or two but you guys may be able to take more.

Never did get my hands on any.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I've built them with both, aluminum and galvanized. The Alum is easy to cut, I just score it and bend it to break, them tap fitted it around each lid with a hammer . Not hard at all.Galvanizing has a bad memory makes bending alot harder..


----------



## Mason Rice (Apr 25, 2017)

do any of you guys have the dimensions of the tin before its bent


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

This pdf has measurements.

http://www.michiganbees.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Telescoping-Cover_20110321.pdf


----------



## Mason Rice (Apr 25, 2017)

Knisely said:


> This pdf has measurements.
> 
> http://www.michiganbees.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Telescoping-Cover_20110321.pdf


thanks


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I use a 30" metal bending brake that I bought from Harbor Freight.


----------

